# FTP prob mit .htaccess



## megazocker (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich ISPConfig erfolgreich kompiliert habe wollte ich nun eine Datei in einen FTP Account hochladen, jedoch mossert er folgendes an

                         FTP: Failed to write Array/.htaccess

Der User hat bereits Adminrechte (checkbox)


----------



## Till (15. Mai 2008)

Bitte nicht doppelt posten:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551


----------

